# EKG 93000 and Holter 93224 same day



## mhohl0206

Is there a modifier we should add to the EKG to get both codes paid if done on the same day, or should we be billing the Holter on the date it is removed to enable both to be paid. 
The EKG is always denied when billed together and we want to be sure the is no better way to be billing these before we adjust off.  Thanks for your help and experience! Monica


----------



## hofm04

Holter billing depends on what part of the servce that you are providing.   There is hook up ,recording 93225, scanning and analysis 93226 and interp 93227 or the complete (global) study 93224.  93224 and 93227 are billable on the date of the interpretation.  
If an EKG and a Holter are done on the same day they must truly have been separate tests, done at 2 different times of the day.  
If this is the case then use mod 59 on the EKG.  If not then the EKG is not billable.  

An EKG done in office and a holter hook up on 3/1 with the holter read two days later,3/3.  Bill the EKG on 3/1 and the holter on 3/3.


----------

